# Flashing Clockworkmod Recovery Over 2.3.4 Stock Rom



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a phone returned from Service with 2.3.4 Stock ROM.
I've rooted it. Now I miss the ClockworkMod (for backups, and safe rom flashing).

Is there away to achieve this without ODIN ?
The method of placing a 'recovery' file and flashing 'update.zip' via the stock samsung recovery fail because it's meant for froyo versions.
I would like to avoid ODIN, it made me trouble with the phone last time I tried flashing.

Please advise,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## quicklara (Aug 31, 2011)

using the market and download the rom manager, then download the rom you want to install and ready, download Valhalla for easier and faster.dont use odyn


----------



## mike-y (Aug 4, 2011)

quicklara said:


> using the market and download the rom manager, then download the rom you want to install and ready, download Valhalla for easier and faster.dont use odyn


NO - DO NOT USE ROM MANAGER

You'd think people would know this by now. Rom manager does not work on the SGS4G. To gain root, you can either push the correct files from Krylon's CWM final, located here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/538-recoverycwm-final-for-the-sgs4g/

Then boot to recovery and re-install packages to load the CWM

Or use ODIN to flash a pre-rooted kernel with CWM recovery and voodoo already built in, from drhonk:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1194032

be sure to follow directions


----------



## quicklara (Aug 31, 2011)

rom manager for froyo gs4g serves only, when you put the rom will automatically Valhalla combirte your recobery,dont brick you sg4g agan,
1.Download rom manager

2.reboot to recovery
3.choose second option if the letters are blue till they change to orange
4.flash rom valhalla, and ready
this has worked for me, and I did not brick my sg4g agan


----------



## mike-y (Aug 4, 2011)

He doesn't have Froyo, he has Gingerbread.

unless Rom manager has been fixed very recently, it has never worked properly on the SGS4G.


----------



## zagzag99 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answers.
Has I stated I have Gingerbread Stock ROM right now.
I've rooted already with SingleOneClick.

I've tried to follow the procedure of pushing recovery to system/bin both with ADB and with RootExplorer,
the problem is that flashing the update.zip failes with the message that signature verification failed.
On XDA I read the response that this method works on Froyo Stock ROMs only.
And then I flashed a pre-rooted with CWM ROM via ODIN, it bricked the phone dead after 2 reboots (=forget Download Mode, paid 40% phone value to get it revived).
The Odin method worked on another SGS4G phone I have (yes I had guts, and craze, to try the exact same procedure on the second phone after it bricked the first). So it's not that I did it wrong. I feel Odin is not that bulletproof.

I am searching for another (safer) method of flashing the recovery.

Isn't it possible to do it via fastboot, or Terminal App like i've done to my HTC phones?


----------

